# Guessing Competition - Win an 'Ice' Slingshot



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Seems to be a lot of generosity going around lately, so I thought I'd jump on the bandwagon too.

I am offering you the chance to win once of my hand made 'Ice' frames in a guessing comp.

_The only condition I have is that you must have been a member from Dec 31, 2011 or earlier and have a minimum of 20 posts. People signing up just to win free stuff really bugs me, I want this to go to a contributing member of the community._

Anyhow, the competition is as follows:

*Guess how many 3/8 steel balls are in this jar!*

The closest answer by they 31st of January 2012 will receive the pictured slingshot. A 20mm thick clear acrylic frame based on Dayhiker's 'Small Ninja' and incorporating LightGeoDucks flat top mod. This is one of only two that exist, LGD owning the other. It will come with a set of bands of your choice, providing your choice is either Thera Band Gold or 1745 Chinese tubes, cut to your specifications.

So get to it folks, how may 3/8 BB's are in this jar !


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats vey generous of you Hrawk,
I agree 100% with your conditions and it really bugs me also.









I won't be contributing since i own one of your very fine "ICE" ergo frames.
They look excellent, and the finish is superb.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Ohhhh, this is gonna be easy! Gotta go find me sliderule.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

560 steel balls!

Tristin.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

1700


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

444


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

1107


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

what's the dimensions of the jar? i guess 2,307. if i'm right, that sucks for you counting all that! thanks for the offer


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

pop shot said:


> what's the dimensions of the jar?


It about this |......| wide, by about this |........| tall.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

price is right rules? closest without going over?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> price is right rules? closest without going over?


Nah, closest to the actual number, be it higher or lower.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh crap, I just realised, this means I'll actually have to count them myself


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

1313 That ought to do it , i'll take the tubes . Thanks MM No word from the snozz yet !


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Just weigh um or send um to me and i'll count um . MM


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

1570. Thanks for the opportunity mate.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess *942*!

Thanks for offering this generous contest prize!!! it looks great; must have taken forever to get that finish!


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Im in i think there is 597 in the jar


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im terrible at guessing games. ill try 500. congrats to the winner, i know its not gonna be me .


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good on ya mate,.. surley its 684!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

i guess 784 ya who ever wins is one lucky duck


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, I will take a shot ... 867

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Come on people. There are obviously 999 balls it that jar.
If you want to cheet with the counting Hrawk, just count 100, then weigh them on some good scales then weigh 100 a time untill you only have less and count the rest.... Hmmm sounds more trouble than just counting them... never mind.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice slingshot.... 727 balls in the jar!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the contest Hrawk. I'll guess 1000.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

This year seems to have started very generously, I say 722 balls in the jar. Thank you Hwrak


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

I say about 948


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

I say 1267, Very nice Hrawk!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

My guess 657


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I will guess from what every one else has posted and the Idea for me is a # that comes to mind wanting it to be different 673 see how I do
Thanks for the fun game .. On the funny side math not my strong point counting $$ always good at that or at least careful. LOL


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

My guess is 308


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

936 is my guess, hope I'm right!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

850!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

All sevens, baby!
777 in the jar


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

1745 is my guess - this is to celebrate my new tubes I just got

this by the way is a great idea Hrawk, and a real beauty of a prize.

and thanks









NT


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

590 for the win^^


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

This is a very generous offer, for a well made PFS...Lets say 1123....


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> Oh crap, I just realised, this means I'll actually have to count them myself


No need it's 951


----------



## valleyshifter (Dec 9, 2011)

_I'll say 1273. Cheers! Dan._


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

795.

Zhop, you took my guess, apparently we used the same calculation









I just saw on my scrap sheet of paper with my calculations that i forgot to include a factor. I need to double my guess to 1590 if that's OK.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I would have to say 1820.
Melvin


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

2500


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

1952


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't wait till jan31st!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

876 balls.
Philly


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

892... I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going with 1050


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

1040 in the jar, cheers


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

998 balls is my guess


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

1492


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm in with 1212.
Thanx


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

What was the last bid Bob? 1499! I'll go with 1500 Bob.







Also I probably don't count in this even though I made this account back in March of 2011 but it's always fun!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

with all the small numbers i must be missing something?? but i'll stick with my 1334!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

1800


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

um ill say 756 balls


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

1435, Thanks for this giveaway Hrawk


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

520


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

dont think i can join in so i will say 42


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You're fine Hicky, edit your post and pick a number!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

425


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

My guess 2500.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

hickymick said:


> dont think i can join in so i will say 42


Hmmm the ultimate answer to life, the universe and everything!!!


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

Yea yea... I know my vote doesn't count but does that mean I can't at least guess just for the sake of it?

650

Just give the SS to the next closest guy cause I know I'm spot on with this one.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

One thousand three hundred and twenty one steel balls in the jar. thank you Hrawk ! CrazyMike


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hang on a little minni there boyos... I just had a horrible thought. Um Hrawk, theres nothing else in the jar right? Like a steel bar hiding from sight or something so that theres actually a lot less balls in there than it looks like??? Nahhh your a cleaver bugger but not sneeky... I think... hmmmm


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Would I do a thing like that ?

I do have to give you about a million points though as that was my original intention so that people like you didn't rush out, buy the same jar, fill it and count.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

HA HA HA HA HA.... I only thought of it because I already have the same bloody jar. Problem is though it contains my prescious elixir of 'WAKE THE F!#K UP' aka nescafe blend 43 (and to all those that insist on bying international vile roast... IM NOT COMING TO YOUR HOUSE!) also whilst we're on the topic, buy a jar of nescafe espresso and mix it 50/50 with your blend 43 then make coffee as per usual... you wont be dissapointed I garentee it... MMmmmmm heavenly morning sleeerrrrrpyness... It is in fact the single and only reason I bother to wake up at all............... I LOVE YOU NESCAFE, MY ONLY TRUE FRIEND, DEAR DEAR CUP OF CREAMY HOT HELLO WORLD YOU BASTARD!.....
Ah, err, yes well anyway... the other thing is that I dont have any 3/8ths


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha thwy may not even be 3/4" balls lol may be bigger lol


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

1799 BB's in that jar.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hahaha Rapier









Another reason why I didn't use a small jar. I figure not too many peeps would have enough ammo to fill one even if they did have the same jar









They are definitely 3/8 Vibe.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

bkcooler said:


> My guess 2500.


 i already guessed that.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm gonna go with 1312, just for the heck of it.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

2100


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

1347


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Rapier, just had to say it, I see your 999 and all I can think of is " Bottles of Beer on the wall"


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

1,250


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

996.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

1100


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

can we make more than 1 guess?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

newconvert said:


> can we make more than i guess?


No, but you can go back and edit your post any time you like. I will lock the thread on the 31st and whatever your guess then is final.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> can we make more than i guess?


No, but you can go back and edit your post any time you like. I will lock the thread on the 31st and whatever your guess then is final.
[/quote]

thats ok, my ESP tells me i am there


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

im going to say 762


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

cheese said:


> 2500


Opps,
I'll change my guess to 2744


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

how are we supposed to guess without any information about the jar?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well you know the ammo is 3/8 . . .

And I suppose that's why it's called a guess, not a calculation.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

doesnt matter,if i had the dimensions i wouldnt know what to do with them.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

[sup]2000 and 1







[/sup]


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys, you may want to read through the other guesses before making your own. A few people have guessed the same numbers now.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Hey guys, you may want to read through the other guesses before making your own. A few people have guessed the same numbers now.


Yes, it could end up as a time share.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Hey guys, you may want to read through the other guesses before making your own. A few people have guessed the same numbers now.


thats too much work for some, them extra clicks on the mouse is too much hassle.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Easy Hrawk. Just add rule that if theres so and such a number in the jar and two or more peoples chose that number then the first correct guess gets the prize and the others get nuthin!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Rapier, that sounds like the fairest way.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

this can be calculated to a close match, its almost cheating lol


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

danielh said:


> this can be calculated to a close match, its almost cheating lol


Go for it !

If you do win, I would be very interested in your calculation method.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

7 Days to go people !!!

Keep those guesses coming


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

The math is there, i opened my mouth before thinking and now i really cant get it all together lol....ill do a stupid trick and see if im right lol.

1082 BBs in the jar?

Ill change mine, im using a party trick to calculate and well its gota be in this area...I HOPE lol.

i jsut cant see it being less than 1000, i mean its roughly 10 BB high and roughly 30 BB in diamenter.


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

1358 hope i win


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

danielh said:


> The math is there, i opened my mouth before thinking and now i really cant get it all together lol....ill do a stupid trick and see if im right lol.
> 
> 1090 BBs in the jar?


Now I wanna change my answer back to 1070 bbs because I did a little calculation method also but wasn't sure If I was just outta my mind! But clearly not you used a method and got close to my first answer!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

612 ... ish.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

1547


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

gonna go with an even 1200


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

I guess 1001

/thanks


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

1330


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

574


----------



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

1274. Thanks!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

1400


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

And the winner is . . . .

*ELMAR !!!*

With a guess of *1212*.

The actual number of BB's in the jar was *1208*.

Congratulations mate, send me a PM with your address details and how you would like this banded up.

Thanks to everyone else who took part. Stay tuned for my next give away in the not too distant future.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

elmar you are lucky


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW congrats, ELMAR!!!!!


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratulations Elmar, that's a beautiful prize!

Hrawk, thanks for giving us all a chance! Super generous of you.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Bugger. I was only off by a cuppla hundred. Never was too good at those jellybean in a jar thingos.
Congrats Elmar and thanks very much Hrawk. Your a champ


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Juhu









* Hrawk, You just made my day, thank you*








Juhu


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats Elmar, you're going to be getting one NICE slingshot!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

dang, only 1,500 off.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Before actually counting them, I had a guess too. I guessed about 950 so I wouldn't have won either


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Before actually counting them, I had a guess too. I guessed about 950 so I wouldn't have won either


ha!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Ahhhhh! I was so looking forward to winning but better luck next time congrats on winning Elmar!


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

ewww my guess the jelly beans in the jar thing didnt do so well lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Elmer!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations Elmar! And thank you Hrawk for the op.







Mighty decent of you.

sean


----------

